# TnL support req for TRUE CRIME



## Alive_Hunter (Mar 18, 2005)

I installed TRUE CRIME , while starting the game it give error that ''TnL support required''.

I have onboard 64 MB intel graphic card.

Is there any software with the help of which io can start playing the game.

Help.......


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 18, 2005)

@hunter unfortunately no  hardware T&L is not given by onboard gfx cards.. many games comin these days require T&L.. only option is to upgrade ya gfx card.. 

P.S : can anyone tell me from when did intel give 64 MB onboard card!!!


----------



## infernus (Mar 18, 2005)

Nope. TnL is Transform and Lighting. Your onboard graphics dont support Tnl feature. True crime requires a Tnl capable graphic card. There is no software by which you can play the game. So, the only option is to get a Tnl supported graphic card.

Please people, post your queries in the QnA forum, even if the query is on games.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 18, 2005)

bharathbala2003 said:
			
		

> P.S : can anyone tell me from when did intel give 64 MB onboard card!!!



Yup well that not exactly a card but the Onboard shared Memory.....Intel 865 and 875 Mobo has an Onboard 64MB shared Video memory (atleast thats what i know.....correct me if wrong )

@Alive_Hunter.....If the Intel Onboard Dosent support Hardware T&L then ur least 2 options would be Upgradin to a Graphic card Supportin T&L or Try out 3D Analyse software (Though no sure fire guarantee of the game workin out)

*translate.google.com/translate?hl=...prev=/search?q=3d+analyser+download&hl=en&lr=


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 18, 2005)

Yeah, you should try out 3DAnalyse as Allwyn said. It uses methods tp bypass the TnL check and allows the game to run, eventhough the performance of the game woul be less then exemplary. It's recommended if you are not in a position to go for the upgrade, yet want to play the game.


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 18, 2005)

One small note. Even though you can use 3DA to bypass some requirements of hardware TnL, some games require *mandatory* support for hardware TnL. So, it will not allow you to run the game even if you get and run 3DA. It depends on each individual game, so dont get your hopes up TOO much.


----------



## icecoolz (Mar 18, 2005)

3DA is pure pot luck. I initially tried the same thing with POP;Warrior Within and TnL was mandatory however 3DA did start the but was unplayable since I couldnt see anything properly. So try you luck mate.


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 18, 2005)

ok so its shared memory.. was confused i tout it was 64 MB gfx..  nyway will this patch work on ati readon 9600 mobility?? 

....::::will be back in a few days::::....


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 18, 2005)

@bala....well this exactly aint a patch but rather a T&L Bypass software which is kinda a trial & error method.....if succeded then u might possibly be able to atleast start the game or else u know what u require  

It will be compatible with Mobility radeon i guess but games running....ummm...well not that sure


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 18, 2005)

ok allwyn.. can u do me one more favour.. can u temme if i can play nfs ug or ug2 in mobility?


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 18, 2005)

Come on, man, I've played UG2 on a low end Celeron M with some cr@ppy onboard solution, so there's absolutely no way UG or UG2 wont run on a 9600 Mobility. Doom 3 is a different matter altogether.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 18, 2005)

bharathbala2003 said:
			
		

> ok allwyn.. can u do me one more favour.. can u temme if i can play nfs ug or ug2 in mobility?



Yup sure i guess u can play both of em on the Mobility Radeon 9600 (with 64Mb ram i.e) and if u have sufficient Ram u can get past by smoothly  

Ok now a query from my side to u....i always forget to ask this one.....i need to know who exactly is that person in Ur Avatar.....cause he looks like a Tom Cruise in an Animated form!!

So well if ya do know plzzz let me know


----------



## Alive_Hunter (Mar 19, 2005)

THANKS EVERYONE.........


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 20, 2005)

use 3d analyze to emulate hardware t&l by timmoti systems


----------



## Alive_Hunter (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi Guys..

The 3D analyser worked..

I can play TRUE CRIME..

Thanks for ur support...


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 21, 2005)

allwyndlima said:
			
		

> bharathbala2003 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok m8 sorry for the late reply was outta town  am back now  

first about the nfs ug.. well i did keep it in 64 mb graphics.. so my ram was reduced to 192 mb.. but then the game SU****!!!  i mean i press the accel button either on my keyboard or joypad.. but the car wont move.. then suddenly after a few secs it moves.. then it keeps runnin.. its like if i press -> key the car turns after a few secs only.. is it cos my cd drive was a combo.. don rem the speed now.. it was a dvd,cdrw,cd rom... so incase say the speed of the cd rom is lille low will the game have such probs.. but then i cld play gta :VC jus fine.. that was also read from the cd only.. i had this prob for both nfs ug1n2.. 

comin 2 ur query.. ahh man its jus a avatar i got it from one of the avatar sites.. i dunno who he is.. but if u say he is like tom cruise.. ah man let it b that!!  guess it got it from sum avatarity.com or sumthin.. don rem exactly.. but got it from a member of the forum who gave me the link in one the threads names how dya set animated avatars a month or so back in QnA section


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 21, 2005)

Well, you cant possibly be running the game from the CD itself, but it has got to be installed to the hard disk. So your CD drive has next to nothing to do with it. And you cant compare it to GTA-VC because they're two different classes. You've seen the graphics on the UG series, haven't you? The problem is most probably that the hard disk is either 5.4krpm and the processor class is low, even if you have a 9600 Mobility (are you sure its a *9600*?) so that would pull the game performance down. Also, try to make sure you dont run on battery, as the laptop would auto-reconfigure itself for maximum battery life instead of maximum performance. Ever heard of the SpeedStep functions? Also, try to reduce the resolution and the graphics detail and then try running the game again.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 21, 2005)

@bala.......whats the rest of the specs of the Lap....Is the processor sufficient enough....Btw the lag could be beacuse of the Resolution settings of the game and possibly turn off the eye candy options....i reckon u better shift the game to 640x480 or max to 800x600....Also Vice city was never that graphic and Ram hungry Compared to UG2....hell i guess it was built For total low reuirement by Rockstar  

@enoo....i guess what he meant was that he had to access the game via the 2nd Disc which is required for playing the game and the game even though installed on his hard disk has to access some amount of information from the Disc in the drive and hence if no proper sync i suppose the game will Lag (unless he dosent have a crack or Created a Virtual image of the game)....i had the same problem when playing roadrash earlier....the darn thing always asked for the first disk and after inserting it the game kinda lagged a bit beacuse of the Scratches it had developed......bahhh but i might be worng and the probs can be something else as well


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 21, 2005)

@allwyndlima: Well, I was referring to this part of his comments:



			
				bharathbala2003 said:
			
		

> so incase say the speed of the cd rom is lille low will the game have such probs.. but then i cld play gta :VC jus fine.. that was also read from the cd only..



Like I said, its got nothing to do with his CD/DVD speed. The only check the games do is a small legality check that takes a very short amount of time and would not have anything to do with the lag. And you dont have to switch discs in-game in UG or UG2. Just pop Disc 2 in and start the game, so that shouldn't cause a problem either. I think he's trying to turn on the DX9.0 effects or playing a 1024x768 resolution on a lower class processor or is just plain and simple running the laptop on battery rather than on AC mains.


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 21, 2005)

ok m8 sorry.. i jus ran a check on the laptop spec it says ATI Radeon IGP345M with a intel 3.0 Ghz processer 256 mb ram..


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 21, 2005)

ROTFL! Small wonder. The IGP is nowhere near capable of handling the graphics the newer NFS titles can throw at it. Your best bet is to totally reduce the resolution, lower/turn off all effects and to run the laptop on AC mains while playing the game. You can try running UT2004 in Software Rendering mode, considering the 3GHz processor. Let me know how it turns out.


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 22, 2005)

@enoonmai so the game wont work in that laptop 

ok i tried playin nfs ug and ug 2 in low resl mode.. i mostly run the laptop on ac mains.. rarely use batt when i leave my house.. btw i dont have ut2k4 yet.. will let u know when i get it..


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 22, 2005)

Lol now talk about a Major Bummer  

The IGP345M Sucks man....Btw the rest part of the Lap config is ok but Sheeezzz the Gfx Card sucks in terms of gameplay...dun expect a smooth activity of Latest graphic hungry games runnin on this Card   

Anyways Dun even attempt to Play Ut2K4 as even the software rendering mode will Reduce the frame rates drastically and the game will be more or less playable with good amount of Lags i guess  but in any case do let us know of the condition


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 22, 2005)

m8 i know it sux but then my dad got it 2 do his off work when he was at home.. but then he got another one pretty soon so passed it on to me.. so i shld b content rite now with this  mayb after the sem results or for my bday ill get a 6800GT


----------



## vindon (Nov 16, 2008)

can anyone say the settings to be used in 3d analyzer for playing tru crime..... plz plz plz plz plz plz.... my email id is genuinevinod@gmail.com....... plz help me ....


----------

